# Bulking diet



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a formula for gaining weight? How many carbs protein fats etc, I dont normally struggle but for some reason this time I am, dont know if I'm jus not Eating enough or enough of the right foods, or maybe its because the gear I'm using is ****, could be a combination of a few things, so just want to try a new diet see if that solves it cheers


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you know what your maintenance calories are? If so, add 200 and monitor your progress

I would aim to hit your bodyweight in protein or slighly more if you prefer, 20-30% overall calories in fats and rest with carbs


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ye I werent sure what my maintenance was mate and I know there is a formula for working out what your maintenance would be but can't remember wha it is mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Google 'Harris Benedict Formula' mate.

There are others too, but try this first.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> I would aim to hit your bodyweight in protein or slightly more if you prefer


That's a whole lot of protein!

15st a day at least ha ha


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

G-man99 said:


> That's a whole lot of protein!
> 
> 15st a day at least ha ha


I almost said the same. Haha.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> That's a whole lot of protein!
> 
> 15st a day at least ha ha


Hahaha you know I meant...Smart ass!


----------

